# Serving separation ?????



## Fishzula (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey pronghorn i have a drenalin so does my roommate and have noticed the serving seperating down at the bottom i took it to my proshop last week and ask them about it they said it was fine and to just keep sliding the serving down as splits i believe the cause is the serving is bigger than the channel so it wears it down the string should not be damaged because even if its exposed it should fit in that channel. anyway they told me it did not need to be replaced.


----------



## pronghornproduction (Oct 27, 2007)

Here are the pics...........


























It is next to impossible to slide the serving down on this so i would think it would need to be re-served.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

you just have to keep an eye on it. bcy make some thinner diameter serving for ththis reason, you might want to try that.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*seperation*

Try putting some bowstring in the groove in the cam where the serving is seperating and it will help. It may not stop the seperating completely but it will keep it from seperating as bad.


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

It is a typical problem, you should watch it. If you will keep alot of wax on that part of the serving it will slow that separation down. I worked for some time in a pro shop and it was one of the biggest complaints with the single cam bows. Wax is the key and quite a bit too, I keep it thick enough to see on the serving and it is on the mod of the cam too.


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

I think servings have been separating in that spot since they started putting wheels on bows..........:wink:
Slide it back down or keep an eye on it.....not a major problem....:thumb:


----------



## Swifty (Jan 22, 2006)

I had my servings separate at that location on my Q2XL all the time until I tried a set made by Bucknasty using Halo serving material. It really is unbelievable stuff. Reserve your sring with Halo and it will NOT separate.:cocktail:


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

Rat1 said:


> It is a typical problem, you should watch it. If you will keep alot of wax on that part of the serving it will slow that separation down. I worked for some time in a pro shop and it was one of the biggest complaints with the single cam bows. Wax is the key and quite a bit too, I keep it thick enough to see on the serving and it is on the mod of the cam too.


Do not wax your servings. The wax will mash through the serving into the main part of the fibers and actually lube the serving so the slippage will occur more often.
Solo-cams are really tricky to get the serving to not slip in the split harness area due to the sharp angle of the cam. I personally try and serve them under 300# of tension and I still then get a little separation. BCY does have a overserving material that you can put on over this area also ther is product called serving saver. Hope this helps.

Robert


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

mathews bows are notorius for serving seperation at this point on the cable and eventually it will slide far enough that the serving will break but it is not a big deal until then


----------

